# Deer pics from ODNR site (link)



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Hunting/deer/deerpics_05/default.htm

Ohio sure has some trophy deer, enjoy. AJ Johnson III


----------

